# Asparagus is Up



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Asparagus is up.
I stopped and looked at a few of my spots and at one spot I found 3. They were to big already. Wish I would have looked a few days ago. Will check them all in about 2 days.

This also means that the morels are up which I didn't have time tonight to go and check.


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

What part of mich are you in??


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Ya, where are you? I looked yesterday and nothing yet here.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm in Davison and found them near home in the same spot. I checked 7 different spots and nothing at the others.


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

I've been looking too and haven't found any yet either. Yesterday while I was turkey hunting I was looking for morels and they weren't up yet. Maybe after the rain the next couple of days I might find some.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Cool, I've got a spot a buddy told me about by work. He's trying to help me out at first because I'm new at this asparagus thing. I'm going to drop by there really quick to see if some is up. Maybe once I see then I will spot more easier. I do know what to look for in the fall now thanks to you guys on this website though. I think locating the big bushes in the fall will help tremendously next spring. Hope I find some. I'm making barbeque venison sandwiches tomorrow for dinner. I think it would be good with some fresh asparagus, and applsauce.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

How common is wild aspargus and what types of areas does one look for it?


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

I look for it in the Summer and Fall to spot it easier. I keep a log book in the car and right down the exact spots when I find it to make it easier to find in the Spring. Most common places to find it is on the side of the roads most commonly under powerlines, next to signs, open sunny areas. I have spots that are in hunting and fishing areas as well but they aren't as common.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Steve said:


> How common is wild aspargus and what types of areas does one look for it?


 From what my friend tells me it's pretty common and you can find it along side of alot of roads driving down country roads. I guess the best way to spot it for spring is to locate the plants they turn into in the fall. They look alot like dill.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have some friends who go out and pick wild Asparagus each Spring. They told me that it likes to grow near Poison Ivy, and they always get PI really bad - but they also get grocery bags of Asparagus. I haven't done this, but I have noticed them growing along roads in late Summer. I probably should write down those locations, eh?

Can anyone confirm or deny that PI story? I have had it more often, and really had a few times, than I care to think of. If I have to risk a bad case of PI, I would probably opt to buy Asaragus instead - they are really easy to find in grocery stores.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

I picked a little over a pound yesterday. It's just starting. Soon I will have enough to pickle 6 or 8 jars!

Here that, Joel? Get out and pick some now!


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Haven't seen any PI in the areas around where I have been looking but I'm sure sometimes it could happen. It just depends on the Birds


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm looking right after work!!!!


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Looked again last night and nothing I could cut. I did find alot of heads up so a few more days and I'll be able to pick more of it that is eating size.

Hoping for some Wild Asparagus and Backstrps for dinner Sunday night and with any luck a few Morels also.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Heading out to look right after this message. Hope I find some. Good luck guys.


----------



## Salami (Dec 23, 2004)

found 4 stalks this morning,More will come with a little heat


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Nothing at the farm yet, but I 'll give you all a spot I haven't hit in a few years. But I have picked 4-5 plastic bag full in one pass. Hint: east side of mound road. Only if your on asphalt,NO concrete or dirt roads, look for the big red barn and in the ditchline only when you get to the N side of the GC its about done.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

seen about 4-500 shoots asking to be picked........... but only picked up those that were brush hogged(12) . Tryin to figure out when the best time is to pick them, since most of the early ones are cigar size or larger at only 2-4" out of the leaves. Is 8" plenty or let the big ones go???????????


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I just found a really nice patch right near my work. I plan on picking some today if they are tall enough. I was actually getting frustrated looking and then it dawned on me that I was looking for the wrong dead plants to look near :lol: :lol: . I found a nice patch right off the freeway and sure enough there were at least 50 green stalks sticking out of it. I'm thinking I'm eating some really soon .


----------

